# EHU and leisure battery



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi

My TV and SAT Receiver are plugged into the 12v and my question is - If I'm on EHU, will they eventually flatten my leisure battery :?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

No. But it would be as well to have a way of isolating them for when you are off EHU

Dick


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

So long as your leisure battery is being recharged when your van is on EHU, then there should not be a problem.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I quickly learned the position of the "off" switch on the back of the satellite dish so that the system could be completely switched off rather than just on "stand-by" if the MH was not being used every day without EHU.

The TV is probably plugged in to the 12v system and also will have a complete "off" switch on it somewhere rather than stand-by again.

Apparently stand-by still uses quite a lot of current so isolating when the MH is not in use and not hooked up to the mains is essential.

I learned about the off switch on the back of the satellite receiver when I discovered that the leisure battery was decidedly low after a few days....... Never again.  

Dave


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

I'd be very surprised if your leisure battery wasn't being charged when on EHU so the answer should be NO, your leisure battery wont be drained when on hook-up. However, it's probably as well to check from time to time that your 'in-house' charger is working as it should be.........

Caulkhead


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Just make sure you have the charger set to leisure battery and not starter battery. Turn all off when not in use as even on standby a few watts of power will be used.

steve & ann. ------------ teensvan


----------



## alphadee (May 10, 2009)

Many chargers work as a power pack and will supply 12v needs directly without any draw from the battery.

What sort do you have ?


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

When I was in France earlier this year we were on a campsite with hookup and the TV & Satalite after about 4 hours almost flattened our battery. So you are all saying it shouldn't have done, and the inbuilt charger must be faulty. Is that right ?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

On EHU our system will happily run the TV and the satellite dish as well as the odd bit of water pumping that happens and the batteries end up with a higher level of charge than they start.

If yours is discharging even on EHU I would be thinking there is a fault somewhere......... does the battery hold it's charge ordinarily without the TV and satellite switched on?

Has the fuse protecting the battery from the charger blown?

If you have the facility check the voltage at the battery terminals with a digital voltmeter with the EHU on as well as off. If the EHU is charging properly the voltage will be in excess of 13.4 volts from what I know. If there is a fault somewhere it is likely to be around 12v only.

If that is the case it needs locating - it could be the connection from the EHU to the charger, the charger itself, the connection from the charger and the connections to the battery - if any of these has a fault then the battery will not be being recharged by the EHU, although it may still be being recharged during driving from the alternator.

I hope that seems clear, but I genuinely believe that the EHU should be easily able to supply more than enough current for the TV and satellite dish unless their demand is much heavier than most......

Dave


----------



## Biglol (Jul 16, 2007)

Penquin said:


> If yours is discharging even on EHU I would be thinking there is a fault somewhere......... does the battery hold it's charge ordinarily without the TV and satellite switched on?
> 
> Has the fuse protecting the battery from the charger blown?
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help Penguin
We have only noticed the problem when viewing the Tv with Sat. we do have a solar panel on the roof and the leisure battery usually shows full charge (due to the solar panel I assume)
I didn't know there was a fuse between battery and charger but I will phone A/S and see if they can tell me where it is.
The van is not kept outside the house so I cant try out your recommendations but I will in the next few days.
The m/h is 10 yrs old now, we have had it since 2010 and not sure how old the leisure battery is.


----------

